# Enemas & Side Effects



## SandyA (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi,

My dog got an enema mid-day this past Thursday at his vet. But, ever since then, he keeps "leaking" poop. There's no blood, just soft poop. He's not trying to poop, he could just be sitting around, and next thing you know he jumps up and we check, and he has poop on his butt. I'm a bit worried since it's been 2 days since we had the enema.

Is this a normal side effect? Should I take him to the vet? 

Anyone ever had a similiar experience?

Thanks


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

Not for my dog. 

Why did he get it?

I don't think it's a cause for worry but you'll call your vet Monday if he's still ....


----------



## SandyA (Sep 30, 2007)

He got it because he was constpated, his tummy was very bloated, and he hadn't had a bowel movement since Monday night.

I just spoke to the vet and she said it was normal, that because he was so backed up, that he probabaly was still retaining some of the fluid and he was probably jumping it out. Someone else just told me that it happens sometimes because they're muscles are still relaxed? And that white rice coiuld help tighten him up? I'm not sure, but if he's not well by Mon, he's back to the vet. 

The amount of poop seems to be decreasing though, but I'm still concerned.


----------



## SandyA (Sep 30, 2007)

He hasn't gotten better, nor worse, but I'm concerned so I talked to the vet, and I'm bringing him in today.


----------



## Anela (Sep 8, 2007)

O.K., call me stupid, I've had dogs for 16 years, and none of them have ever had an enema. 

What am I missing here? To me, if a dog is getting the proper diet, it should go. I guess there are other medical reasons, I just thought this department was easily regulated with diet.

Anela


----------



## SandyA (Sep 30, 2007)

My dog is on a few medications for myelitis. The Dr. told me that one of them could cause constipation, which evidently it did, hence the need for an enema. 

He's still runny, but we saw the vet yesterday and today, and she said it was normal due to the enema, his colon was probably irritated, and but him on 1 tablespoon of metamucil a day and said the diarrhea/leakage should pass in 24-48 hours. We took x-rays and ran bllod work, and everything checked out fine.

So, we'll just have to wait and see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

People on proper diets get enemas all the time. I did for a medical problem. Often.
All mamals, perhaps fish too have problems. Birds? Their digestive and urinary system is combined so I think they're self flushing.

No pun intended.


----------



## gaylw (Aug 21, 2020)

SandyA said:


> Hi,
> 
> My dog got an enema mid-day this past Thursday at his vet. But, ever since then, he keeps "leaking" poop. There's no blood, just soft poop. He's not trying to poop, he could just be sitting around, and next thing you know he jumps up and we check, and he has poop on his butt. I'm a bit worried since it's been 2 days since we had the enema.
> 
> ...


My 6 pound pom has heart disease shes 14yrs 2 months old. She had to have one done today. Because of all the meds she's on. She is leaking some.but now she is acting more like herself and going farther in the yard. She wasn't going for 4 days at a time. Did you try the rice? Did that help?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

13-year-pld thread. The OP is long gone.


----------

